# Power backup for load shedding?



## TylerD (19/1/15)

Hi guys, anyone make use of backup power when load shedding strikes?

What kind do you use? Generator or Battery?

I need to get something and I have no idea which way to go.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (19/1/15)

i have a server that runs at home for my CTWUG and other downloads which is just connected to a ups so that there is a smart process in place to shut the machine off when power goes due to eskom. other than that im powerless when the lights go out

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## vaalboy (19/1/15)

I invested in two UPS/Inverter battery systems. A basic 12v 600w UPS for my garage doors, gates and outside lighting and a 24v 1100w sine wave UPS for my TV, decoders, home theatre and internal lights. For cooking there is the trusty webber on the patio and a gass burner for boiling water etc. The two UPS/inverters and 3 batteries set me back R9k.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## TylerD (19/1/15)

vaalboy said:


> I invested in two UPS/Inverter battery systems. A basic 12v 600w UPS for my garage doors, gates and outside lighting and a 24v 1100w sine wave UPS for my TV, decoders, home theatre and internal lights. For cooking there is the trusty webber on the patio and a gass burner for boiling water etc. The two UPS/inverters and 3 batteries set me back R9k.


For how long can the system run before it needs to be charged again?


----------



## johan (19/1/15)

I am beyond gatvol with this feckin load shedding shite!, thank God I'm not here during Feb when a big part of Koeberg shuts down for compulsary maintenance and SA short of another 900MW.

via Tapatalk


----------



## johan (19/1/15)

@TylerD ýou need to calculate whats your load and the capacity of your backup, ie: 600W ups will give you maximum 2h if your load is 300W.

via Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riddle (19/1/15)

I'm screwed when the power goes off. Make sure my laptop is charged and charge my evod battery

I think it's time to get a gas stove also because even there sort of in a pickle when lights go out.


----------



## vaalboy (19/1/15)

TylerD said:


> For how long can the system run before it needs to be charged again?



My TV set up runs for a tad under 5 hours and the garage set up for 8 hours. Built in battery chargers get the batteries recharged automatically again. I considered the generator option, but unless you buy something really decent, low noise and maintenance friendly I felt the pain not really worth it. Load shedding is usually a max of 4 hours anyway.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan (19/1/15)

Get ready for a noisy environment:

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tom (19/1/15)

Frightening. Shocking. Stupidity. That's in a nutshell what i think about load shedding. Came for years and seems nothing was done. As long as the government mansions are up already. ...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (19/1/15)

vaalboy said:


> I invested in two UPS/Inverter battery systems. A basic 12v 600w UPS for my garage doors, gates and outside lighting and a 24v 1100w sine wave UPS for my TV, decoders, home theatre and internal lights. For cooking there is the trusty webber on the patio and a gass burner for boiling water etc. The two UPS/inverters and 3 batteries set me back R9k.


Whom did you buy from? Is your system connected to your power board?


----------



## vaalboy (19/1/15)

Andre said:


> Whom did you buy from? Is your system connected to your power board?



Hi Andre, a fellow bassfishing club member runs his own business http://drensky.co.za/

I opted not to have mine wired in, however a number of my friends have done that and run either their whole or selected parts of their household off it.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (19/1/15)

​

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/1/15)

My fishing mate is in the power game and he is on his way to my place now to check the loads... I will be getting a system that will power the house (except the stove and geysers) for 4-6 hours. Plus I want to be able to connect my generator to the system if I need to!

More on this later!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/1/15)

Initial indications are that the system will cost in the region of R25,000! But being as we now live in darkest Africa it would seem I will have to spend the cash!


----------



## johan (19/1/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Initial indications are that the system will cost in the region of R25,000! But being as we now live in darkest Africa it would seem I will have to spend the cash!



I assume its the type that integrates with your DB and autostart?


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/1/15)

johan said:


> I assume its the type that integrates with your DB and autostart?



100% @johan! 8 Batteries, separate DB the works... plus I will be able to plug in my generator if I need to. It will pretty much drive every thing in the house except the geysers and stove. And when we have a power failure we will switch off everything we don't need... all I need is my PC and the rest of the family needs the TV... Oh and occasionally the kettle!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Raslin (19/1/15)

Wow, any chance of the folks posting the specs of their systems, the load that it carries and the cost?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/1/15)

Raslin said:


> Wow, any chance of the folks posting the specs of their systems, the load that it carries and the cost?



Will do... I will have the quote tomorrow!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Raslin (19/1/15)

Thank you Sir, it will help put the cost vs outputs in perspective for many of us I think.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vaalboy (20/1/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Will do... I will have the quote tomorrow!



I assume Don is assisting? He did mine last year, quality kit for sure.


----------



## Silver (20/1/15)

Rob, as long as you can stay online and charge the 18650 batteries for the Reo, then all is fine

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/1/15)

vaalboy said:


> I assume Don is assisting? He did mine last year, quality kit for sure.



Yip Don is handling it from start to finish!


----------



## Andre (20/1/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Yip Don is handling it from start to finish!


Whom can he recommend down this way?


----------



## Genosmate (20/1/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> 100% @johan! 8 Batteries, separate DB the works... plus I will be able to plug in my generator if I need to. It will pretty much drive every thing in the house except the geysers and stove. And when we have a power failure we will switch off everything we don't need... all I need is my PC and the rest of the family needs the TV... Oh and occasionally the kettle!


I'm also keen to see the specs for the setup,or I'm building a big wind generator in the garden and fek the municipality planning regs!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/1/15)

Andre said:


> Whom can he recommend down this way?



I will ask him Andre!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/1/15)

Here is the quote... R27,000 for 2-3 hours and R35,000 for 4-6 hours. I'm getting a 10% mates discount. They will be installing the 4-6 hour system real soon!  Stuff Eskom!

I have attached the quote to show you the system.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/1/15)

Andre said:


> Whom can he recommend down this way?



He will be doing some business in the Cape soon and will be using a contractor down there... he will let me know how it goes before recommending him.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Raslin (21/1/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Here is the quote... R27,000 for 2-3 hours and R35,000 for 4-6 hours. I'm getting a 10% mates discount. They will be installing the 4-6 hour system real soon!  Stuff Eskom!
> 
> I have attached the quote to show you the system.


Thanks for this @Rob Fisher, thanks for this info its very informative. 
Seems like a simple system to manage which is always good.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

